# 14ft Smoker Craft



## TinnyTinTin (Jul 9, 2017)

The boat and trailer were given to me at two different occasions a few months ago. Since then I've been making her pretty. Right now I'm at the framing stage for the bow/stern which is proving to be difficult for me. I cant seem to figure out a fullproof method to make a nice deck for the front, open to any suggestions. Heres a bunch of progress pics.























































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## richg99 (Jul 9, 2017)

*"a foolproof method to make a nice deck for the front"*

Well, you've made her "purty" enough on the outside, that is for sure.

Not sure what the issue is about on the front deck. Lots of "build threads" on here with guys doing exactly that. Have you read some of them?

What is the hold-up? Trying to get the curves and angles right? One of our in-house experts Johnny recently had a thread about using thin wooden slats to copy the curves. I'll seek that one out and post a LINK here.

Tell us more about what issues are bothering you, please.

richg99


----------



## richg99 (Jul 9, 2017)

If the issue is getting the curves right...here you go...

https://www.forum.tinboats.net/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=43390


----------



## TinnyTinTin (Jul 9, 2017)

Thanks Rich, couldn't have come at a better time. I spent about half an hour staring at the boat today with various pieces of scrap wood trying to come up with a plan. This is barney style and will save me a ton of time. Back to home depot for lattice!! Also saw your other post, hope the knees holding up.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## water bouy (Jul 10, 2017)

That's gonna be nice. I taped a pencil to the end of a straight edge laid across two or three benches and made a level line for the bow.


----------



## TinnyTinTin (Jul 10, 2017)

Figured I should throw together a plan on what the insides going to be like. This is my first build so I'm mainly just trying to make the most of the space.







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## water bouy (Jul 10, 2017)

Before a lot of modifying I recommend fishing out of it for a few months to see if it's the right size. It would be easier to sell in original-ish condition.


----------



## TinnyTinTin (Jul 11, 2017)

Fiberglass resin on transom. Stuff looks good on wood.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## richg99 (Jul 11, 2017)

Brightwork!


----------



## pcdimis (Jul 12, 2017)

TinnyTinTin said:


> Figured I should throw together a plan on what the insides going to be like. This is my first build so I'm mainly just trying to make the most of the space.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Love the fish finder, let me know how it works for ya.


----------



## TinnyTinTin (Jul 31, 2017)

Painted the inside and waterproofed the wood. Made a small mistake of not putting enough glue in a few spots for the carpet and now have a carpet bubble. Doing a basic set up for now and adding as i spend more time in the boat. Its so nice to be able to put a motor on it now.
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Johnny (Jul 31, 2017)

good job, Tinny !!
just a note: epoxy is not UV tolerant.... at some point, it will start to
get frosty, deteriorate, degrade and break down.
the fix for that is to abrade the surface with sandpaper and apply a good
grade of Spar Varnish (not polyurethane).
personally, I have not seen enough feedback on the MinWax Spar Urethane.
so for me, it is still for furniture inside the livingroom. not on a boat.
try to find 100% Spar varnish - - - or, just paint it when it starts to chalk.
wood is a maintenance item: you just can't "set it and forget it".


.


----------



## DaleH (Jul 31, 2017)

Depending on the epoxy used it should also be washed to remove the amine blush ...


----------



## WALI4VR (Aug 3, 2017)

I've been a tiller man for just short of 60 years. According to your layout pic you've got the rear seat on the wrong side. You will find it fishes much easier with you on the starboard side plus all tiller Motors are designed to be maneuvered with four left hand! Great build going there. Let us know what that motor weighs and how the boat handles as you go over Mach 1.8,

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------

